# Q7 delivered before than expected !!!



## dobesa (Feb 2, 2006)

I have just been informed by my Audi retailer that my Q7 3.0 turbo diesel will be produced on week 11 instead of week 18 !!! I am really surprised of this !! Does anybody know why this delivery time has been so reduced ??? It is just my curiosity because I am really very happy of this !!!


----------



## grozafe (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Q7 delivered before than expected !!! (dobesa)*

Just be happy and enjoy your luck. By the way, where do you live. We in the US can only pray for the 3.0 TDI.


----------



## dobesa (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Q7 delivered before than expected !!! (grozafe)*

I live in Italy. In our country 80% people buy diesel cars. Nobody wants petrol cars because the cosumption is too high.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 delivered before than expected !!! (dobesa)*

The olympics and a 3.0 TDI... you're a lucky guy. Congrats.


----------



## dobesa (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Q7 delivered before than expected !!! ([email protected])*

Thanks, TURIN and its mountains infact with these Olympic Games are really wonderful !!
However, talking about Q7, my Audi dealer will receive this week the first two cars to show in his showroom (one 3.0 TDI and one 4.2). I hope Saturday to see them !!!


----------



## AlexB7Q (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Q7 delivered before than expected !!! (grozafe)*

Wait 2 years and the 3.0TDI will be available in the U.S...
Patience my apprentice...


----------

